# LIVE 1950's-1970's BOSTON SYMPHONY DISCS



## christmashtn (Aug 29, 2009)

It has been a while, but I am once again making available my Live Boston Symphony Discs from the 1950's-1970's on ebay. Lots of Munch. Also titles with Leinsdorf, Steinberg, Monteux, Koussevitzky, Ormandy, Krips, Michael Tilson Thomas, Ozawa, Tennstedt, and Abbado. Just type in Live Boston Symphony CD in the ebay search engine to locate my offerings.


----------

